# Reloading 223



## freeagle56 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone reloading 223's for mini 14? Suggestions for Powder, Bullet etc.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

load for a buddy that has one. we started off with IMR4198 & 55grn. we were working up a load for his bolt action which didn't like the IMR. switched to varget & 69grn for that one. the mini14 didn't seem to care about the powder, just didn't like the 69grn. bullets. we stayed with 55grn. bullets, but the powder is whats on hand, be it varget or IMR. check out http://www.hodgdonreloading.com/ ,, you'll find plenty of loads that will work.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I used ram tac 23.7 grains under a 55 gr fmj hornady bulk bullet

Works well
Accurate out of a s&w mp 15


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ram tac meters well also 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats the twist on a mini 14? It could be a 1/12 if I remember correctly.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been using Varget with 55 grain soft point bullets seems to work well.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Mini 14 twist
1975 1-10
1989 1-7 
1994 1-9

My only Ruger in .223 is an older No. 1 with a 1-12 twist.
It likes the older Hornady 50 gr. SPSX and W 748

Rural King has Fed xm 193 55gr FMJ Lake City Brass 20 Ct box --- $7.49 each. --- Oct 19th -- Nov 1.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I do 220 swift,25.06 and getting back into 22-250 as soon as my encore butt stock and forend comes in. Hodgon 4895 has been looking a lot better than my varget loads.I've been switching back and forth because of the gunpowder shortage. No more IMR for me.

http://www.hodgdonreloading.com/data/rifle

Hornady 50 to 55 gr bullets is what I tend to stick with V-max and latest is the Z-max (zombie). Near identical except the colors of the tips and the Z-max's are cheaper.Even the SXSP and SP hornady's shoot very well.

50 gr V-max $20 per 100/$100 for 500
50 gr Z-max $73 per 500 and on sale for $65 every now and then.

If you can find the 52 gr speer HP's, they are lethal on the groundhawgs.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Win 748 has always been a good powder for me in the 223.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

H-380 is just another suggestion, works great in my .250 and meters well.

Pops


----------

